# Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen



## BigBen_ (20. Dezember 2007)

Moin, Moin!
Ich habe hier schon einige Berichte zum Thema Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen gelesen und bin nun am überlegen, ob ich mir einen selbst baue oder einen kaufen.
Habe mich schon nach preisen für Material erkundigt und bin fast umgefallen, das ganze is ja nicht gerade billig. Da kann ich mir ja gleich einen kaufen. 
Ich wollte mal eure Meinung hören was ihr meint:
1.  selber bauen     (Hab auch schon überlegt einen zu mauern!)

oder

 2. kaufen

(vielleicht hat ja jemand auch nen tip wo man billig an Material kommt bzw. wo man günstig einen Räucherofen / Räucherschrank kaufen kann.)

Schreibt doch mal was ihr so für nen Ofen habt

Grüße, Petri Heil und immer volle Fischkisten von BigBen:m


----------



## eiswerner (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen*

Hallo,
du hast recht und es ist zu Überlegen was man macht Selber Mauern  = ( nicht kaputt zu krigen und nach wunsch , oder Kaufen dafür wohl billiger aber nicht das Beste)
ich hab Gemauert und habs nicht bereut.
Gruß Werner


----------



## schwedenklausi (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen*

Schau mal hier :http://www.raeucherversand.de/afterbuy/shop/storefront/start.aspx?shopid=14778

schwedenklausi


----------



## BigBen_ (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> du hast recht und es ist zu Überlegen was man macht Selber Mauern  = ( nicht kaputt zu krigen und nach wunsch , oder Kaufen dafür wohl billiger aber nicht das Beste)
> ich hab Gemauert und habs nicht bereut.
> Gruß Werner


 
Moin Werner

Kannste mal ein Foto reinstellen oder mir eins schicken!? 
Vielleicht kann ich mir da ja was abschauen.

Grüße Ben


----------



## The_Duke (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen*

@schwedenklausi

Danke für den Link! #6
Die haben dort meinen favorisierten Gasbrenner satte 30 Euro billiger, als dort, wo ich ihn bestellen wollte!

Habe ihn grade für megagünstige 60 Euronen bestellt :k


----------



## Hawwerhase (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen*

Hallo,

wenn du nicht zuviele Fische auf einmal räuchern möchtest, kann ich nur empfehlen: probiers mal mit nem Kugelgrill.
Die gibts schon für 40-50 € in jedem Baumarkt.
Habe mir noch einen dreibeinigen Gasbrenner zugelegt, z.B.:http://cgi.ebay.de/Gasbrenner-4200-...ryZ81467QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem,
grösser darf er allerdings nicht sein, sonst passt er nicht mehr zwischen den Beinen vom Grill durch. Der kommt in die Ascheauffangschale unter den Grill und damit das alles vor Wind geschützt ist, habe ich alles zusammen in ein halbiertes Blechfass gestellt.
In das Loch zur Luftregulierung oben am Deckel hängt man noch ein Bratenthermometer zur Temperaturkontrolle und macht dann alles wieder soweit zu wie es geht und fertig.
Funktioniert prima für 6-7 ordentliche 400gr Forellen.
Ausserdem kannst man den Grill noch ganz normal zum Grillen verwenden.

Petri Heil, der Hawwerhase


----------



## Kegelfisch (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen*

Hei BigBen#h
Mein großer Räucherofen war mal ein Luftkanal.Da hast Du schon mal ein grobes Gehäuse aus verzinktem Blech od. Edelstahl und brauchst nicht mehr so viel Extramaterial und Arbeitsaufwand.Vielleicht gibt es bei Euch in der Gegend eine Firma , die sowas wie Absauganlagen bzw. Kanäle für Be- und Entlüftung baut.Die haben eventuell was auf dem Schrott für'n schmalen Taler.Uwe


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen*

MoinMoin!

Wir haben auch gemauert. Vorteil ist ganz klar, dass 
er lange die Wärme hält und man richtig viel rein bekommt.

Zu dem haben wir die Steine geschenkt bekommen und somit
war der Ofen sehr günstig. Wenn man unsere 4 Tage Arbeit 
nicht berücksichtigt. 

Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass es sehr lange dauert den Ofen
auf Betriebstemperatur zu bringen.

Wenn es ein Metallofen werden soll muss man schon sehr günstig
an das Material ran kommen damit sich das Selberbauen lohnt.

Geraden VA Schweissen ist so ne Sache für sich :v


----------



## nemles (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen*

Also Thema Räucherofen. Da reisst Du bei mir ne ganz ganz schlimme Wunde auf.

Seid ich mehr oder weniger bewußt denken kann, liebe ich räuchern. Nich unbedingt wegen der Fische (hab mich als Jugendlicher mal dermassen mit Aal überfressen... konnte Jahre keinen Räucheraal mehr sehen:v) mehr wegen des drumherum. 
Nette Bekannte, schöner Geruch und ab und an mal netten Köm.

Bis 89/90 ungefähr hatte ich nen Räucherofen, der in Vorzeiten mal ein Badeofen wahr. Ging super ab das Teil.

Dann kam meine "Wanderschaft" d.h. nicht länger als ein Jahr am gleichen Ort, also verschenkt das Teil. Seit 2004 bin ich wieder sesshaft und hab mir auch gleich einen Teleskop-RO zugelegt. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil (und die Nachbarschaft auch, sobald dat Dingen an is, hab ich hungrige Gesellschaft). 

Letztes Jahr haben wir (angelnde Nachbarn und ich) beschlossen, ne Eigenkonstruktion zu basteln. Da aus Platzgründen ein Mauerwerk nicht in Frage kam, sollte es ein zerlegbares Teil aus VA werden. Also gut: Enschinjör zum konstruieren war vorhanden, Handwerker zum VA schneiden auch, VA-Besorger und Schweisser wurde durch Beziehungen auch gefunden. Idee: Dreiteilig, aufeinander stapelbar mit öffnebarem Frontteil, Tropfschutz und Temperaturanzeige. Gesamtgewicht ca. 48KG aus 1mm VA-Stahl.

Und dann hat die Tröte von Stahlbeschaffer aus (ich weiss nicht waurm) lieb gemeinten Gründen doch tatsächlich 3mm Platten zum Schweißer gebracht #q#q#q Und der hat die dann verlötet.
Wie schwer die Einzelteile sind, könnt Ihr Euch ja vorstellen.


Fazit: Das Ding wurde nur einmal unter Gaudi aber mit super Ergebnis benutzt. Ansonsten wieder der TeleRO oder seit gestern (für kalte Tage) TRO.

Aber am liebsten hätte ich nen gemauerten.


----------



## forelle03 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen*

hab einen selbstgebauten aus VA Masse in mm 1400 x 700 x400 ist ne saubere Sache und wird mit Buchenholz geheitzt nach alter Vätersitte. Macht auch viel Spass und es werden gute Ergebnisse erzielt vom räuchern her und mit den lieben Nachbarn hat man dann auch Ruhe und Zeit mal wieder ein Bierchen zuschlabbern.
Du kannst dir auch einen kaufen schaue mal unter Beelonia.de ist zwar teuer aber supergut und eine Sache für ewig.
Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr mit 

                          Viel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Petri Heil.


----------



## fischliebhaber88 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen*

hallo bin neu hier und hab mir schon einige komentare zum selber bauen eines Räucherschranks durchgelesen, weil mein räucherschrank aus blech macht es nimmer so recht und vorallem beim wildschwein räuchern hab ich es gemerkt das er die temperaur nicht recht behält.  Ich möchte mir selber einen Mauern für ca 40 Forellen hab noch nicht recht was gefunden, wenn jemand einen bauplan und bauskizze hätte und mir es zu kommen lassen würde werde ich sehr dankbar???!!!!
bedank mich schon mal im voraus!!!!!!!

gruß 
fischliebhaber88


----------



## Slick (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen*

Schau mal hier


http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/bastelanleitungen-fuer-den-forellenteichangler/raeuchern/eigenbau-eines-gemauerten-raeucherofens.html


----------



## fischliebhaber88 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen*



Slick schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> 
> 
> http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/b.../eigenbau-eines-gemauerten-raeucherofens.html





danke hast du no a seite?


----------



## frifroe (29. September 2012)

*AW: Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen*

Hallo,
ich benötige mal Eure Hilfe.
Bei NORMA wird ab Montag dieser Räucherschrank angeboten.

http://norma-online.de/_d_/_angebote_/_ab-montag,-01.10._/_outdoor_/_detailansicht-121001-58478_

Landmann ist ja eigentlich ein bekannter Name und da mein alter Schrank ( Peetz ) zu wenig Tiefe hatte, ( 27 cm ) wurde er kurzerhand von mir entsorgt. 
Nun kommt mir das Angebot von Norma gerade recht.
Ich hätte aber gerne von Euch Eure Meinung dazu gehört.
Eingesetzt würde der Schrank zum gelegentlichen räuchern, ich suche also nicht unbedingt den "perfekten Ofen". Aber er sollte schon etwas taugen.

Gruß,  Friedhelm


----------



## frifroe (30. September 2012)

*AW: Räucherofen / Räucherschrank selbst bauen oder kaufen*

Kennt keiner den Ofen?


----------

